# Stopping the Android Lyft app BUZZ BUZZ BUUUZZZZZZZZZZ vibration when you ignore or decline a ping



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lyft's geeks have obviously worked very hard to design an ample portfolio of annoyances to bug the shit out of drivers while they use the Lyft app and to make it as frustrating an experience as possible.

At the top of the list of Lyft app annoyances for me is having to press the go offline button at each pickup in order to stop Lyft from adding a pax to a queue that I don't even have. 

Following in close second place is ride swaps & "redispatches". Enough said.

Number three for me on the list of Lyft app annoyances is the app making the phone vibrate after I ignore or decline a ride. BUZZ BUZZ BUUZZZZZZZ. I know I have ignored a ride because I do not have short term memory loss - I remember that I did not accept the ride 1 second ago and I don't need Lyft to buzz my phone. Even more annoying is when the phone is on my desk at home, making the buzz even louder. 

Anyway, there is a way to stop the app from buzzing your Android phone; if enough people want to know it then I will post it.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The main thing that weirds me out is that the phone always vibrates after I finish a ride. It freaks me out and makes me think I'm getting another request


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Or, how to get your drivers off your platform at light speed. The law of unintended consequences.


----------



## fubermotion (Oct 19, 2017)

Please post it. Please Please Please.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Um, how about making the phone vibrate *during* the ping, or not at all. It serves no purpose afterwards..

When I have volume issues a vibrate ping would be nice. Instead I get a vibrate that says 'better luck next time'.



Spoiler: More pings mo' problems



In my market we dont have enough pings to skip any. Rides get automatically added to my queue maybe twice a week. I wish it was busy enough to get queued rides all the time.

I used to get redispatched all the time but it rarely happens now. Maybe once or twice a week when I am really taking my time leaving the house.

My market is Las Vegas.. Where Lyft is a tepid puddle and has a snowball's chance in Vegas to catching up to Uber.

All the while they are usually cheaper, closer, believed to be friendlier and with a far better reputation *plus* a working fleet of self driving (when on public roads) cars but they still can't gain any noticeable market share against Uber.


----------

